# Non-resident student auto registration



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a quick question because I've asked three different sources and have now received three different answers. I was pulled over and ticketed a few days ago for speeding on the 93. Now before anyone sits here and groans about another speeding thread, the speeding ticket and appeals process isn't my issue. Included on my citation was a warning for a burnt out brake light (understandable) and a warning for not registering in Massachusetts within 30 days. My question is about the registration.

I am a second year full time graduate student at a Boston area university. The graduate program I'm in charges tuition (about $40k for the first year which is classes and about $1000 for the second year when working on the thesis project). Since students have to eat too, I recently began working at a local job 2 days a week. According to the state trooper that pulled me over, the fact that I'm a student does not relieve my duty to register my car (technically my father is the title holder. Insurance and registration is up to date in my home state) in Massachusetts. I called the RMV that day and they said that the exception only applies to undergraduates and grad students who aren't making more than the cost of living. I think they are assuming that all grad students are paid for their grad work, hence grad school plus outside employment means more than cost of living. I can understand why the state doesn't want people using "graduate school" as a reason to avoid registering their car in MA. My campus police force is telling me that as long as my car is registered with the school and I have my blue sticker displayed that I am exempted from registering my car in MA.

My question is simple. Who is correct? 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

WHAT ??????????


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is all from my statute reading and my vauge memeory of the tipoic in the acdemy. I suggest your campus PD is the final authority on this one.

The law is somewhat complicated, but your school should have prcoedures in place for this very issue. The schools are mandated by law to also maintain a register of all non-resident student vehicles. You may have some recourse if they dropped the ball

From Mass. General Laws ch. 90, § 3:



> Every nonresident enrolled as a student at a school or college in the commonwealth who operates a motor vehicle registered in another state or country during any period beginning on September the first of any year and ending on August the thirty-first of the following year shall file in quadruplicate with the police department of the city or town in which such school or college is located, on a form approved by the registrar of motor vehicles, a statement signed by him under the penalties of perjury providing the following information:
> -the registration number and make of the motor vehicle and the state or country of registration,
> -the name and local and out-of-state address of the owner,
> -the names and addresses of all insurers providing liability insurance covering operation of the motor vehicle,
> ...


You must also maintain a proper level of insurance:


> He shall also maintain in full force a policy of liability insurance providing indemnity for or protection to him and to any person responsible for the operation of such motor vehicle with his express or implied consent against loss by reason of the liability to pay damages to others for bodily injuries, including death at any time resulting therefrom, caused by such motor vehicle, at least to the amount or limits required in a motor vehicle liability policy as defined in section thirty-four A.
> 
> The police department with whom any such statement is filed in quadruplicate shall send one copy thereof to the registrar of motor vehicles, 1 copy to the local assessor's office and one copy to such school or college.
> 
> ...


Your school also should have provided you with some information:


> Each such school or college shall provide to all nonresident students the following warning in bold type not less than 1/2 inch in height:
> "IT IS UNLAWFUL FOR A NONRESIDENT STUDENT TO FAIL TO FILE A NONRESIDENT DRIVER STATEMENT WITH THE POLICE DEPARTMENT LOCATED IN THE SAME CITY OR TOWN AS THE SCHOOL OR COLLEGE ATTENDED, IN ACCORDANCE WITH SECTION 3 OF CHAPTER 90 OF THE MASSACHUSETTS GENERAL LAWS. FAILURE TO FILE SUCH STATEMENT IS PUNISHABLE BY A FINE NOT TO EXCEED $200."


They also have to issue you a school decal:


> A written acknowledgment of receipt of this warning shall be required. Each such school or college shall issue to each such student such serially numbered or lettered decal as may be prescribed by the registrar, _which decal shall be affixed to the uppermost center portion of the windshield_. Such register shall contain the written acknowledgement of receipt of the nonresident driver statement warning, the numbers or letters of the decal issued to each such student, the name and address of the owner of the motor vehicle, the residential address of the student within the commonwealth, if any, while attending such school or college, the residential address of the student without the commonwealth, the registration number, make and type of the motor vehicle and the state, province or country of registration, and the names and addresses of all insurers providing liability insurance covering the operation of the motor vehicle, which information shall be forwarded by the school or college to the assessor's office of the municipality listed as the student's local residence.
> 
> Any such school or college which fails to compile and maintain a register, to issue a decal as required by this paragraph or to forward register data to the assessor's office of a municipality in which a nonresident student resides shall be punished by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars for each such offense.


Like I said, I don't have any residential colleges in my town; this is all from academy memory and law reading. Your shcool officals should be able to provide answers.

Statute Link: http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-3.htm


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I have a quick question because I've asked three different sources and have now received three different answers. I was pulled over and ticketed a few days ago for speeding on the 93. Now before anyone sits here and groans about another speeding thread, the speeding ticket and appeals process isn't my issue. Included on my citation was a warning for a burnt out brake light (understandable) and a warning for not registering in Massachusetts within 30 days. My question is about the registration.
> 
> I am a second year full time graduate student at a Boston area university. The graduate program I'm in charges tuition (about $40k for the first year which is classes and about $1000 for the second year when working on the thesis project). Since students have to eat too, I recently began working at a local job 2 days a week. According to the state trooper that pulled me over, the fact that I'm a student does not relieve my duty to register my car (technically my father is the title holder. Insurance and registration is up to date in my home state) in Massachusetts. I called the RMV that day and they said that the exception only applies to undergraduates and grad students who aren't making more than the cost of living. I think they are assuming that all grad students are paid for their grad work, hence grad school plus outside employment means more than cost of living. I can understand why the state doesn't want people using "graduate school" as a reason to avoid registering their car in MA. My campus police force is telling me that as long as my car is registered with the school and I have my blue sticker displayed that I am exempted from registering my car in MA.
> 
> ...


Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.

Sorry,

*Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

94c said:


> Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> *Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> *Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.*


*Yeah the bold thing kinda drives me a bit nuts too. Its one step below typing EVERYTHING IN CAPS LIKE I'M SHOUTING AT YOU.*


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

*or Like Your Typing An Arrest Report On A Typewriter In The 70's*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> My campus police force is telling me that as long as my car is registered with the school and I have my blue sticker displayed that I am exempted from registering my car in MA.


If your blue sticker is your school decal, I'd think you'd be all set. Just remember, this isn't something a lot of cops deal with regularly, and it's possible a mistake was made. If you think you did everything you needed to do, put in for your appeal within 20 days.

Doesn't bother me; we get overtime either way.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

We have 10 colleges in Worcester so I run into this from time to time. A wise Lt once told me; if they're a student and can prove it, don't fuck with em. If their car is registered and their out of state insurance is complient with MA insurance, let em ride..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

fra444 said:


> *or Like Your Typing An Arrest Report On A Typewriter In The 70's*


We were still using typewriters in 1989.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

94c said:


> Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> Check with Housing Cop. He is the master of useless knowledge.


*94skin, *
*I indeed am a warehouse of useless knowledge. Good to see you back on board. How was your comittal to Bridgewater? Hope you gained some weight back. I don't know why you wanted to bring me into the picture in this thread, so you got your wish.*

*Obie, I didn't know the BOLD TYPE bothered you. T.S. That's how I roll. H.C.*


----------

